# Mafia: A First Chance [Innocent Victory]



## Zexion (May 27, 2012)

After having a group dinner at the Diner, the residents of New Haven head to bed. The lights flicker on the streets and each person can sense something. They don`t pay attention to it. Dark clouds drift overhead as each enters their house. Lights turn off, and soon shadows drift around.​ 

As posted previously states, you have 48-hours to submit night actions. If no role has been recieved, PM me. 

Due to a GM mishap, I had to reissue the Roles. Your new PM should be in.​


----------



## Zexion (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*

An employee returns home late, leaving town hall with a file in hand. As their door closes, all the lights go out within their house.
-------
A few hours later, a chicken sounds as the sun peaks on the horizon. The citizens of New Haven awake and head to the diner. One by one, they arrive and order breakfast. By mid-morning, one citizen stands. They do a quick head-count and are surprised to see everyone is accounted for. The citizen recounts, and gets the same result. They announce that everyone is accounted for. Everyone else looks around, just as surprised. Once everyone is finished eating, they begin discussion on what could have happened.


After Night 0, no one has died. You have 24-hours for discussion.​


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*

that there is a doctor is quite probable, considering that control of dialga more or less mentioned as much in the signup thread; now, we can take the breaking strategy in doctor-cop-townie-mafia games of having the cop claim and then provide information on that while the doctor doesn't claim. or something like that. hrml.


----------



## yiran (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*

It's not just probable that the doctor exists; it's virtually guaranteed, since it's explicitly listed in the sign-up thread, and I can't think of any reason to list it there if the doctor weren't in the game.

There doesn't seem any downsides of the cop revealing him/herself, since there's a doctor, and mafia doesn't seem to have special tools to prevent the cop from acting on his/her night action.

If cop doesn't reveal him/herself, then he/she and the doctor both have a chance of getting killed (or more, I don't know how many kills there are each night). If the cop does reveal him/herself, then only the doctor is at risk of getting killed. Therefore I suggest the cop to reveal him/herself, even if he/she has no useful information.

(I should probably stick to a single third-person pronoun...)


----------



## Zero Moment (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*

Question to the GM!

Are the possible roles in this game restricted to the four listed in the sign-ups?


----------



## Zexion (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*

The four listed are it...




or are they?

They are... just yanking your chains


----------



## DarkAura (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*



			
				yiran said:
			
		

> (I should probably stick to a single third-person pronoun...)


Shklee (For He/Her) and Shklir (For Him/Her).

Now then, I don't really think the cop (if there is one) should roleclaim just yet, because if they claim and have no info, then what's the use? For all we know, the doctor (if there is one) could very well be inactive during nights, making them unable to heal the cop.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*



yiran said:


> (I should probably stick to a single third-person pronoun...)


'They' is a good one.


----------



## Le Sabre (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*



Gym Leader Shizui said:


> The four listed are it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Roles:
> 
> 
> Civilians
> ...


----------



## Mai (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*



Applejack said:


> Shklee (For He/Her) and Shklir (For Him/Her).


Or yiran could just use they! It doesn't really imply a gender.

The cop could claim and they would be safe, yes, but that would also mean an innocent gets killed every night (the mafia will know who's getting healed, after all--and if the doctor doesn't heal the inspector, they can die). Do we really want that?


----------



## Mai (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*

... Aaand Seeker just said that. Good job, self.

Le Sabre, do you have a specific point to make other than listing the possible roles?


----------



## Le Sabre (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*



Applejack said:


> Shklee (For He/Her) and Shklir (For Him/Her).
> 
> Now then, I don't really think the cop (*if there is one*) should roleclaim just yet, because if they claim and have no info, then what's the use? For all we know, the doctor (*if there is one*) could very well be inactive during nights, making them unable to heal the cop.


Bold and Underlined please.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*



Mai said:


> ... Aaand Seeker just said that. Good job, self.


Owned.

Really, the only question worth asking about roles at this point is if there is only one of each power role.

(But that might be confidential)


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*



Mai said:


> Or yiran could just use they! It doesn't really imply a gender.
> 
> The cop could claim and they would be safe, yes, but that would also mean an innocent gets killed every night (the mafia will know who's getting healed, after all--and if the doctor doesn't heal the inspector, they can die). Do we really want that?


or, you know, rewrite in passive voice! ... what do you mean that's not practical, is entirely practical. mind, I'm the one who ... does strange things to its language, one might say, so I will make no further contribution to this discussion of pronoun to use for a person of unknown gender.

but since we're discussion grammar anyway, the wording on the role list implies indicates civilians (plural), mafia (singular, but a group -- one faction, without necessarily any known number -- but with eleven players, presumably between two and four, four unlikely), and one each of doctor and cop. er, detective.

now, we also know that the doctor was most likely active at least yesterday due to the lack of a kill. that might also be the mafia being inactive, to be sure, but I ... doubt that.

oh, and while I'm at it, mai, we very much do want that to happen -- if the cop _doesn't_ out itself, the mafia will kill off innocents anyway because the chance of the doctor picking the same person as the mafia is ... low, to say the least; there is roughly the same chance that a doctor saves a person at least once as there is that it saves a person no times.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*

correction "discussion" in second paragraph better would be "discussing."


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*

incidentally, control of dialga: is out-of-thread communication a thing?


----------



## Zexion (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*

Have a ball.

*EDIT:  *Not Control of Dialga. You are lucky I answered.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*

excellent.

now, as it happens, I am the detective.

now, *Applejack*, do enjoy constructing an alibi. it will amuse me greatly.

doctor, please contact me if possible -- I would like to be _quite sure_ there is no chance of healer clash, so.


----------



## yiran (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*

If cop doesn't claim and they die, it's even worse.

Doesn't matter, because it already claimed. (Heh.)

*Lynch Applejack*


----------



## Phantom (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*

Wow. You are all so quick to trust res... isn't it a standard rule to kill of res first? Or was that just tv tropes... 

I am abstaining. If Applejack is innocent I don't want to be blamed for trusting res. If Applejack is innocent, res is to be lynched tomorrow... and maybe all you slops who trusted them so quickly.

Abstain.

Plus you are all so certain of a lucky doctor when can't it be just inactive mafia?


----------



## yiran (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*

There is no reason for sreservoir to fake cop, unless he is a terrible player, because we have enough villager fodder to screw up fakes.

Unless he's playing smart and voting one of his teammates, but I think Applejack would have a problem with that...

If Applejack is innocent, which he likely is if sreservoir is faking, then we lost a villager and know who to vote. 1 villager and 1 mafia seems like a trade in our favour.

And thus, I conclude Phantom may be another mafia, because really, I don't see a reason to _not_ trust sreservoir.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*

Yep pretty much going with *Applejack*


----------



## Le Sabre (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*

Oh, a bandwagon! No, I hate those things. Applejack has a chance of being innocent, we all do. I believe that. But, 



			
				sreservoir said:
			
		

> now, *Applejack*, do enjoy constructing an alibi. it will amuse me greatly.


I agree. I shall wait for my judgment once we hear Applejack's side. Though it doesn't look like that will matter


----------



## Zexion (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 1]*

As the questions fly, it becomes noon and soon the sun sits on the horizon. A few of the town members call out accusations. Although a couple of citizens are opposed to the lynching, Applejack is dragged into the center of town. With this community being small, they had to call upon the mayor to do the lynching. Shizui walks out of his home and is carrying a pistol. Applejack remains silent, saying nothing. Shizui fires one bullet into her temple. As she falls, a few of the people with weaker stomachs gasp. Shizui walks back into Town Hall as the citizens walk home. No one has the stomach for a meal at the diner tonight.

------------

*Applejack* is dead. She *was Mafia*.
You have 24-hours to send in night actions.​


----------



## Zexion (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 2]*

The sun rises and the citizens of New Haven emerge from their homes. As they walk towards the diner, the memories of the lynching last night heavy on their minds, they see a body. Strung up to a light post, the limp body of yiran hangs. He seems to have gone through a struggle, as bruises cover both arms. As the Shizui takes the body down, he tells everyone to go and eat. Only a few sit down to eat, as speculation arises.

--------

*yiran* is dead. He was *Not Mafia*.
You have 24-hours to discuss.
*GM Note:* I will be enacting the '3 strikes, you're out' clause. If you don't send in night actions 3 nights in a row, you will be Mod-Killed.​


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 2]*

*mai* is mafia. the doctor, zero moment, by virtue of my continued survival, is probably innocent.

combining this with the fact that one mafia is dead, and based on the previous count of roles (6 civilians, plus 1 each of doctor and detective, yielding 3 mafia to remain, which is fractionally congruous with the count of 11 players), that means there is one mafia member remaining.

as such, based on simple probability, I estimate that, given that one innocent non-doctor is killed each night, and one random non-doctor is killed each day, there is roughly a 3/4 chance of killing the remainder of the mafia before the unbreakable tie of doctor and single mafia -- which is concluded by either the (town-aligned) previous kill or by random number; in the former case, town are guaranteed victory; in the latter, the town wins in 7/8 of cases _given perfect randomness and no more revealed information_. simply kill off one person per day who is not zero moment.

in the interest of expediting future voting, I have prepared a kill list -- simply kill off in order, one per day, skipping the no longer killable, until the mafia no longer exists: Mai, Phantom, Flora, Light, Mr. Brightside, RK-9, Le Sabre, sreservoir, Zero Moment.

(this list is, in essence, mai first, then phantom, the the people who haven't posted, in alphabetical order, then the people who have posted, in alphabetical order, then zero moment, who we _do not want dead_.)

certainly, priorities may shift as information is gained, but I think this list should suffice.

given this, I think it is possible to declare, given that we follow my instructions, a town victory.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 2]*

W...o...w... I don't know whether to be impressed or feel crazy. That list is too intricate anyway. I read part of it and can't follow.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 2]*

you should.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 2]*

Hey, I think I understood that post!
So, any speculation on who the unknown mafioso is?


----------



## Phantom (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 2]*

Ha I wish I was mafia. Then I wouldn't be so bored. I'm vanillla. 

I vote *Mai*. Sorry res for doubting you.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 2]*

no problem with that. as long as you're not mafia, this should fulfil your win condition anyway, so.


----------



## Le Sabre (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 2]*

Where is this gonna go now, Shizui?


----------



## Phantom (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 2]*

What are you talking about?


----------



## RK-9 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 2]*

Oh hey guys, Civvilian here. Absolutely useless powers go!

Oh wait I can vote.

*Mai*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 2]*



Phantom said:


> What are you talking about?


I think she's saying something along the lines of "hey Mai has all the votes and it's been past 24 hours are you going to end the Day yet?"

*Mai*


----------



## Zexion (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 2]*

_Sorry, not had a lot of time...

_The group decides on a vote, leading the helpless Mai of into town square. They once again call upon Shizui, noting that Applejack's body had been removed. As Shizui strolls out of the Town Hall, he is carrying the familiar handgun. He raises it and asks Mai for any last words. As Mai remains speechless, he fires one shoot into her skull. A few in the group are still squeamish and turn away, squealing as they hear the shot. As Shizui walks away, they faintly hear him mumble, "That is another Mafia member down."

--------

*Mai *is dead. She *was Mafia*.
You have 24-hours for night actions.​


----------



## Zexion (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 3]*

The town arises, after a fitful sleep for some. As they one by one sneak out of their homes. As they pin themselves into the diner, Shizui walks in and sits down. He does a quick head count, and is shocked. Everyone was still alive that was alive the previous night. He orders a coffee and announces, "All of you are still alive, for now. Be warned, there are still among you those who would like to see the others dead." Leaving them all to ponder that, Shizui walks out and back to Town Hall.

--------
*No One* is dead.
You have 24-hours to discuss.​


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 3]*

curious.

normally, I would be dead now, but.

seemingly even after I telegraph the night's heal, the mafia decides to go after the doctor. smart.

now, as it happened, I inpsected flora as not mafia, so our list will be revised to *Phantom*, Light, Mr. Brightside, RK-9, Le Sabre.

doctor, continue to heal self. mafia, I'm not going to try that same trick twice when this doesn't require my continued existence.

however, it is useful to note that one more use of my action renders it entirely impossible for the mafia to win, given that people do what I tell them to. which, as it happens, is a thing that actually happens.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 3]*

That's ok. But I would very much like not to die.... do I still win if the town wins if I'm dead?  


If not... why would I vote for Mai if I was mafia?  Eh its not like I'm any use being town and all...

* Phantom*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 3]*

Okie doki *Phantom*


----------



## RK-9 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 3]*

lets throw in a vote for *RK-9*

he's the REAL mafia guys


----------



## Zexion (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Night 4]*

As the sun sets, the town seems to agree on one target, Phantom. The group drags her to where the others were killed, though no sign of any murder seems to be on the ground. As Shizui places the gun to Phantom's head, she seems to be accepting of her fate. Shizui fires that one shot into her head. Everyone seems to have grown accustom to the shooting and only one or two are squeamish. As Shizui walks away, they can clearly hear him say, "You all have made a bad choice. She was innocent."

--------

*Phantom *is dead. She was *Not Mafia*.
You have *24-hours* to send in night actions.​


----------



## Zexion (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Night 4]*

Giving a *9-hour* extension due to the fact I forgot to change the name into 'Night 4'.


----------



## Zexion (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 5]*

The sun slowly rises upon New Haven. The citizens walk out of their homes, curious to see who has died overnight. As they walk towards the diner, they look in every nook and cranny. Finding no dead bodies, they sit in the diner and order breakfast. Soon, Shizui walks into the diner and announces that no one is dead. He sits, orders a coffee, and listens to the discussion that is soon to commence.

--------

*No one* is dead.
You have *24-hours* to discuss.​


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance Day 5]*

... at this point, I think we've established that zero moment is following its orders properly, let's kill off *Light*.

it's mafia, too, based on my inspection.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance Day 5]*

Yay *Light*!


----------



## Zexion (Jun 9, 2012)

As a few members left point at Light, the others stay quiet. Shizui doesn't even take formalities, he just drag Light outside. He sets him on a bench and does something crazy. He says loud enough for the people in the diner to hear, "The Mafia has failed me! No longer shall they roam in this town, and neither shall I." He then places the gun to Light's head, and pulls the trigger. Then walking a few steps away, he shots himself. Some of the reamining citizens decide to move the bodies and clean the town. Maybe they can get real, non-Mafia, people to live here.​ 
--------​ 
*Light* is dead. He was *Mafia*.
*Shizui* is dead. He was *Mayor*.​ 
Congrats to the villigers on a win! And, yes, I was hoping that the Mafia faction would win. I decided to add a little role-play for myself in there. It sucks, I know, but I was bored. Thanks to all who participated and all who read it. (Over 500 veiws, no way!)​


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 9, 2012)

well, the mafia's chance of victory was negligible after darkaura's elimination on day 1.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 9, 2012)

I just folllowed the system. My sacrifice was not in vain. But I still wish I wasn't... you know.. dead.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 9, 2012)

well, if you hadn't acted suspiciously on day 1, then you would have been in the alphabetised portion of my kill list and then we would have won a day earlier, and with you alive...


----------



## Phantom (Jun 9, 2012)

Shhhhh. I was being cautious!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 9, 2012)

caution includes caution about yourself!


----------



## Phantom (Jun 9, 2012)

But that's the game!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes good plan was good
Bad Mafia was bad


----------



## yiran (Jun 10, 2012)

Successful luring mafia kills was a success.

...I'm redundant.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 10, 2012)

well, having been both behind the mafia on the list and actually participating in discussion, you would indeed be a prime kill target.

this doe not make it any better that you died, of course, but the kill was ... logical.


----------



## Zexion (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Mafia: A First Chance [Day 2]*

I better do this before I forget. res had a list that was, mostly complete. I'll just quote that for now.



sreservoir said:


> mai is mafia. the doctor, zero moment, by virtue of my continued survival, is probably innocent.


*Mafia:* Mai, Light, Applejack
*Detective/Cop:* sreservoir
*Doctor:* Zero Moment
*Innocents/Townspeople:* yiran, Phantom, Le Sabre, Mr. Brightside, RK-9, Flora

*I have to give an award to you all. Some may get on, some may not.*
*
Award for the Most Inactive Player Who Didn't Get Lynched:* _Flora_

*Award for the Player Who Succeeded in Confusing Me:* _sreservoir
_


----------



## Flora (Jun 11, 2012)

oh hah that was just pure luck on not getting lynched


----------

